# Keylogger?



## brokenbloke (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey all, quick question and then I hope this thread quickly dies, but I was just wondering if anyone could recommend a good, free, downloadable keylogger, if there is such a thing. Local PC stores didn't have them. Thanks


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

What is your Operating system


----------



## brokenbloke (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a PC, Windows Home 7 Premium. It's a piece of **** though I tell ya...


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

This thread may help

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/34897-best-keylogger.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## river rat (Jan 20, 2012)

I used a couple of the commercial ones a while back, and my anti-viral program kept interfering w/ them. You might consider one that is plugged in between the keyboard and the PC.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

How are things going brokebloke? You think they went underground?


----------



## henson (Aug 30, 2012)

brokenbloke said:


> I have a PC, Windows Home 7 Premium. It's a piece of **** though I tell ya...


Then Micro Keylogger is the best choice.


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

REFOG


----------

